# Why does my mouse do these things and what should i do?



## I got mice (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey so my mice like to pee in there water dish and I am not shure if they still drink it but I read somewhere that mice get diarrhea when dehydrated and I think they have diarrhea😰

Also my baby mouse (I had 8 but 7 died because the mother decided to be a cannibal and some babys jumped out of my hand) keeps putting bedding in its food and water dish which I know it can dig for food but the bedding sokes up all the water and I can't put a bottle because it will climb out and it's a fish tank

And one last question is it okay that I separated the mom and dad from the baby or should I put the dad in with the baby?

Sorry for a long one but if someone could answer these questions I would really appreciate it. 😅

I didn't have this much drama when I had my hamsters.😅🥲


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I would buy a water bottle for rodents instead of using a water dish. I do not recommend putting the male with the female or baby- he will try to mate them and/or attack the baby. If it is a male baby, he will most likely attack.


----------

